# Medical Job Cape Town



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys.

First I love this site!! So much wonderful information. I have a question here I am hoping someone can help. So I am from the USA, and here we have Medical Examiners and Coroners. A system we use after people die and we perform an autopsy. 

Ok I am trying to find a job in South Africa under this system. I type in Medical Examiners in South Africa and Coroners and I get nothing. I am finishing up my Masters in Forensic Medicine and I would like to work in that field if possible. Yes I have been around it here in the USA so I am not shocked by anything. 

I know this is a really weird question. Just hoping someone here has some information. I have contacted Salt River but that want Medical Students?? Seems weird. 

Oh I am applying for life partner visa so would not need traditional work permit. 

Thanks guys.


----------

